# (maybe won't upload before Jan)The progression for the pyra's NR (Taiwan) (or even CR)



## Jason Tzeng (Nov 19, 2022)

2022/11/20
I think it'll be a long journey. (Hasn't learned most of the l4e,usually only do a whole side and use l3e)
Need to prepare for the GSAT (the test which decide your university) in Jan, so I may not upload something for a while.
Hasn't participated the comp before. (Also because of the GSAT)

Taiwan NR: 
Single: 1.46 (U L' U' R' L R' B' U' L' R' B' l , Taiwan Championship 2017) CR13
Average: 2.61 (Taichung Cubing Open 2019) CR27
1. 2.62 L R U' L' U' B' R L U R B u r b
2. (3.20) B L' R B L U L' R' L' U R' l r' b
3. (2.54) B' U' R L' B U B L' U L' U' l' r b
4. 2.68 B R' L U L R L' R U' B' R' l r b
5. 2.54 R U L R' B' R' L' B L' U' B r

My PB:
Single: 1.434 [7 moves] L' R L B' L' B L' R' l u' @2022-05-16 16:29:57 
Average: 3.185
1. (2.420) U' L' B' R' B' U' R U b' u @2022-06-06 00:24:04 
2. (5.600) U' B L R' U' B' R U B' r b' u @2022-06-06 00:29:16 
3. 2.565 B' L' B L R L U L r' b' @2022-06-06 00:30:02 
4. 3.523 U L U' R' L' R L' U' r' b u' @2022-06-06 00:30:50 
5. 3.468 U' L U' B U R B' U' r b' @2022-06-06 00:31:16

My pyra broke in summer (see the picture below), so I seperate the "two-tip pyra's results" from the 4-tip one.
Here's my two-tip pyra's PB:
Single: 1.573 L B' U B' R' U R U' r' b u @2022-11-17 19:31:32 
Average: 3.183
1. 3.464 U' L' R' B U R B L' l u' @2022-11-19 13:08:51 
2. (2.262) L U' L U L R' L' R r' u @2022-11-19 13:09:09 
3. (5.834) L B R' B L' U B' L U' l' r' b' u' @2022-11-19 13:09:29 
4. 3.372 L' U' B R U' R' L R' u' @2022-11-19 13:09:45 
5. 2.712 L' B' U' L' U' B R L r' b' u' @2022-11-19 13:10:02
I only have two tips, so 3+tips scramble I'll only rorate two tips.
The two-tip pyra's results are just for references.


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Nov 19, 2022)

Just got my first sub 3 avg ("Technically" because it's two tips, but I still very happy about that.) when I typing the first "message" (don't know how to say that... , the "message" I reply to), but I decided to seperate it .

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-20 (solving from 2022-11-20 00:40:53 to 2022-11-20 00:41:59)
avg of 5: 2.861

Time List:
1. (4.735) U L B' L' U R L' B l r' b' u' @2022-11-20 00:40:53 
2. 3.215 R' B L' R' B L' U' B' r' u @2022-11-20 00:41:05 
3. 3.231 R L' U L' R' B R' U l r u @2022-11-20 00:41:21 
4. 2.138 B L B U B U' L' R' l' b @2022-11-20 00:41:38 
5. (2.003) R B' R' B R L R' L' l' r b @2022-11-20 00:41:59

Glad to see this result (3 to 5 is also my PB mo3: 2.45), hope I can break it someday with a intact one.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 4, 2022)

please get a new pyra lol


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Dec 4, 2022)

Haha, I bought Yuxin Little Magic and X Man Bell v2 one week ago.
Maybe use one of them to practice, but really start learning those techniques still need to wait after the GSAT.


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Dec 11, 2022)

Get new PB today: 1.395
Scramble: U' L U R U' L' U R L l' r

Should be a 8-movers (last step was a U) but I did a U' U2 (bruh), so 10 moves here.



(PB avg 5 days ago)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-11 (solving from 2022-12-06 12:37:11 to 2022-12-06 12:38:53)
avg of 5: 3.063

Time List:
1. (3.920) L' B' U R L R' L' B' l' b' u @2022-12-06 12:37:11 
2. 2.971 U' L' U B' L' R' B R r @2022-12-06 12:37:47 
3. 3.280 L U B U' B L U L u @2022-12-06 12:38:13 
4. 2.937 L U' R B' R' U' B L' l' r' b' u @2022-12-06 12:38:30 
5. (2.212) R' B L B' U L' U' R l u @2022-12-06 12:38:53

Cube: Yuxin Little Magic


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Dec 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18 (solving from 2022-12-18 13:29:25 to 2022-12-18 13:31:42)
avg of 5: 2.982

Time List:
1. (2.622) L' R' U R B' L U R b @2022-12-18 13:29:25 
2. 3.115 L B U R' L' U L R r' b u @2022-12-18 13:30:28 
3. (4.579) R L U' L' U' B' L R' r b' u @2022-12-18 13:30:49 
4. 2.869 B' U L' R' U B L B' b' u' @2022-12-18 13:31:02 
5. 2.963 L B' U L' U' L' R B l r' u' @2022-12-18 13:31:42

Finally get a sub 3 avg!!! (after 40000+ counting solves)

But at the same day...

Taiwan pyra avg NR broke by 0.13 seconds.
(WR97 now), harder to break that, but I'll try.


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Thursday at 5:50 AM)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-12
single: 3.098

Time List:
1. 3.098+ L B R U L U' R' L u' @2023-01-12 10:33:48

Pain

College entrance exam tomorrow, I think I'll screw up.


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Thursday at 3:39 PM)

PB ao5+ao12(Last Cube)

1. 2.961 B' U L B' U' L' R U' R' l
2. 3.754 B U L' B' L' U' B L r
3. 2.240 U' L' R' B L' R' L R' U b
4. 3.072 B' R' L' U' B' U B R' r b
5. 3.216 U' L B' L' U L' B' R' l'
6. 2.390 R' L' U' L U' R U B l r' b' u'
7. 6.346 U' B' U B R U' B' r' u
8. 2.951 U' R B L' U' R B' L U u'
9. 3.833 R U' L U B' U R B L' l
10. 4.174 R B' U' R' U L' l r' b u
11. 4.593 L' R' L B R' B L B l r' b u
12. 3.676 B R' B' L R' U' L B' R r

ao5: 2.892 (2~6) (Previous: 2.982)
ao12: 3.462 (Previous: 3.511)
College entrance exam tomorrow and I think I'll screw up.


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Today at 10:09 AM)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-14
single: 1.207

Time List:
1. 1.207 L B' U' R' L R U L l b u'

PB single during the break time in exam.


----------

